# New Book



## Chris Knight (1 Apr 2004)

I just received today a new book on finishing by Jeff Jewitt. It is 
"Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Finishing" and is part of the same excellent series that includes books on shaping construction and joinery http://www.taunton.com/store/pages/illu ... guides.asp

I have only scratched the surface of this book as yet but it looks truly excellent, covering nearly every aspect of finishing that one is likely to run into if making or restoring furniture except perhaps gesso and goldleaf work.

The book seems to offer a good theoretical underpinning to what it says and at the same time deals with the practical application of many different methods in a very straightforward manner.


----------



## Alf (1 Apr 2004)

waterhead37":2ip8j8uv said:


> I have only scratched the surface of this book.


But that's okay 'cos I expect it tells you how to repair scratches, right? :wink: Sorry, couldn't resist...

I noticed this one, and the Box-making one, and thought "Ooo". My only reservation about the finishing was that there might be too much about spraying, which I'm not likely to be doing. You do spray, don't you, Chris? If you were a non-sprayer would that change you opinion of the book at all?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Apr 2004)

Alf,
Yes I spray - but I don't inhale...

The book covers this and all you might ever want to know about hand-finishing too.


----------



## Alf (1 Apr 2004)

Whoops, perhaps I should have mentioned I already have Jewitt's hand applied finishes, hence the question. No sense in duplication, you see.

Cheers, Alf

Don't inhale... <chuckle>


----------



## Aragorn (1 Apr 2004)

Well there's afunny thing, Chris ......... This book arrived on my doorstep today as well!
Had a quick browse and it looks like just what I need to expand my finishing skills (or lack of!)

A


----------

